# Grizzly Knee mills



## alan camby (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone have a G9901, G9902, or G9903? Opinions?
I really do not want a used machine.

I see that almost all of the afordable Knee mills now are being made in China. Seems ten years ago it was easy to find a Taiwan mill.
Some of the GMC and the Accord mills have some of their parts made in Taiwan.

Anyhow, did not start this for a COO battle.

I like how Grizzly seems to have great customer service, all of the parts are easy to find on their site, and they seems to stand behind their product.

I am looking at the smallest of the Bridgeport copy Knee models.
This one from Griz.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-42-Vertical-Mill-w-Power-Feed/G9901
The semi Taiwan units (GMC and Accord) are not much more but I worry about parts availability and support.
Like these 2 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GMC-MANUAL-...ltDomain_0&hash=item58948bc3d2#ht_6200wt_1041

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Accord-BPS-...ultDomain_0&hash=item5d3d4a0708#ht_3252wt_990

I am just doing hobby milling in my 2 car garage. Just building small parts for various projects and would like a larger machine.

Right now I have a Central Machinery mill and drill with round column. The same unit everyone seems to sell. 

What brand would you guys spend your money on? Please don't say search for a old BP.
9x49 is my max size.
prefer 3 phase 220 (I would install VFD) but 120/220 single phase is ok.

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Jmccrack (Jan 21, 2014)

Just bought a G9901 c/w DRO. Great little machine. Nice and tight cuts well.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

While I don't have one of their knee mills, I can attest to Grizzly's customer service. I've only had to call twice but each time they have promptly shipped out replacement parts under warranty, no questions asked. Nice to find nowadays.  

Bill


----------



## Jmccrack (Feb 2, 2014)

Just finished mounting the Newell DRO. She's ready to go.....almost. I still need table protecters and I have to route the cables but close. I to had a round column mill and did a lot with it. This is a Grizzly G9901 it sure is finished nice.


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't speak to any of those machines, but Grizzly's customer service is top-notch.  My G0704 won't display rpm and they've been more than happy to throw parts at it while under warranty.  But, I want a knee mill and that size doesn't fit my low-ceiling garage so I ordered a Precision Matthews PM-935.  I almost ordered a G0731, but decided to go bigger and Grizzly doesn't have anything in between.  I've also ordered a number of other items like some end mills and other things and I've been satisfied every time.


----------

